# k3b cd brennprogramm

## razorbuzz

moin,

gibts als ebuild eigentlich schon k3b (brennprogramm) hatte ich bisher unter suse genutzt und ist idiotensicher.... und läuft auch ohne qt 2.2.( kde3) sondern ist für kde 3 optimiert

----------

## koba

wie wärs mit ´nem :

emerge -s k3b

gruss koba

----------

## razorbuzz

hab ich schon findet nix, sonst würde ich ja nicht schreiben;-)

habe auch extra emerge clean dann denn tree neu hochgeladen..

----------

## Coogee

Komisch... habe ich Sonntag Abend installiert. Mach mal noch einen 'emerge rsync'...

----------

## koba

root@heimdall koba # emerge -s k3b

Searching...

[ Results for search key : k3b ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-cdr/k3b

      Latest version Available: 0.7

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://k3b.sourceforge.net

      Description: K3b, KDE CD Writing Software

----------

## TheDodger

Ich hab diesen Fehler hier (gentoo1.4beta / gcc3.2):

```

shadowland root # emerge k3b

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge media-libs/id3lib-3.8.0_pre2-r3 to /

>>> md5 ;-) id3lib-3.8.0pre2.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking id3lib-3.8.0pre2.tar.gz

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: [: gcc (GCC) 3

Copyright (C) 2002 Free Software Foundation, Inc

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE: integer expression expected

patching file src/tag_file.cpp

patching file src/utils.cpp

>>> Source unpacked.

creating cache ./config.cache

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for working aclocal... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking host system type... ./config.guess: line 856:  6443 Segmentation fault      ./$dummy "${UNAME_MACHINE}"

./config.guess: line 962:  6455 Segmentation fault      ./$dummy

configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -198, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-libs/id3lib/id3lib-3.8.0_pre2-r3.ebuild .

shadowland root #

```

----------

## TheDodger

 *TheDodger wrote:*   

> Ich hab diesen Fehler hier (gentoo1.4beta / gcc3.2):
> 
> ```
> 
> shadowland root # emerge k3b
> ...

 

Ich habe im ebuild script nach econf ein '--host=i686' nachgetragen.

Für mich ein Workaround, da ich diese Architektur nutze.

[edit]

nuuun, jedenfalls läuft dann ./configure durch, allerdings beim kompilieren der examples habe ich dann massiv Fehler, sodaß der Rest einfach beendet wird.

[/edit]

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen beim kompilieren von id3lib gemacht?

Evtl. ist es ja wirklich ein Bug?Last edited by TheDodger on Mon Aug 19, 2002 11:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaHejn

apropos k3d ... auf der pro-linux page ist zu diesem programm gerade ein aktueller artikel zu finden

http://www.pl-berichte.de/t_programme/k3b-beschreibung.html

viel spass, MaHejn

----------

## razorbuzz

iregndwas scheine ich falsch zu machen...

schaut mal rein: 

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:304: candidates are: static void QW

idget::setTabOrder(QWidget *, QWidget *)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.7/work/k3b-0.7/src/option'

make[3]: *** [base_k3bcddboptiontab.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.7/work/k3b-0.7/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.7/work/k3b-0.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -6657, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

   ...done!

>>> emerge kde-base/kde-env-3-r1 to /

>>> Merging kde-base/kde-env-3-r1 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/99kde-env

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> kde-base/kde-env-3-r1 merged.

>>> emerge app-cdr/k3b-0.7 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  k3b-0.7.tar.gz

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-0.7.ebuild .

----------

